# Struggling with NS Proto Type 2



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

I've got about 5 days on my new 160 Proto Type 2 and I'm really struggling with catching edges and the noodle-like feel under my feet. I'm 6'2, 265 with a 24" stance width... and almost 40 so my peak athletic years are behind me. I'm a simple rider just enjoying cruising easy blues with my son who's just starting. 

We have a great local shop that suggested this in addition to all of the reviews touting the board. I'm wondering if this board is just too performance oriented for my style. 

I also just changed bindings to the Ride Capo a few days ago and that was a big change of sensitivity, again, wondering if the board shop is over-estimating my ability. I do feel like I was riding the PT2 better with my old Burton P1 bindings. 

Any recommendations on getting to more stability and possibly forgiveness?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You need someone to tell you what you're doing wrong. That board is forgiving, it's not your gear.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

a couple of tips:

detune the tip and tail. 

try shortening your stance.

stay centered over the board when riding,always keep 1 edge engaged.

try not to flat base your board too much. while the T2 is more stable then most CRC's flat basing, it's still a CRC.

make more turns, it'll help you get used to the board profile. 

I just think you're having trouble adjusting to CRC and you might have sloppy technique. sorry if that sounds rude, but it truly is a easy board to ride.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

265 pounds on a 160 ??

seems like you are too heavy for that length by a long shot (but not sure what the weight rating is?)


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

StmboatJhawk said:


> I've got about 5 days on my new 160 Proto Type 2 and I'm really struggling with catching edges and the noodle-like feel under my feet. I'm 6'2, 265 with a 24" stance width... and almost 40 so my peak athletic years are behind me. I'm a simple rider just enjoying cruising easy blues with my son who's just starting.
> 
> We have a great local shop that suggested this in addition to all of the reviews touting the board. I'm wondering if this board is just too performance oriented for my style.
> 
> ...


NS boards are known to be grabby off the bat...do a search on here for more info...detune and consider getting your edge bevel reworked if their CRC is proving to be a pain...alternatively sell that fkr and buy an Arbor element you'll thank me later...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

deagol said:


> 265 pounds on a 160 ??
> 
> seems like you are too heavy for that length by a long shot (but not sure what the weight rating is?)


NS's don't have a specific weight rating as they're old school in that aspect, but weight ratings are generic as it is and I'm pretty sure no snowboard company has a exact science behind it.


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

jae said:


> I just think you're having trouble adjusting to CRC and you might have sloppy technique. sorry if that sounds rude, but it truly is a easy board to ride.


Ha, not rude at all. It's the reason I made note of my skill level. I was wondering if it was a board more sensitive to mistakes. 

The shop de-tuned it when I bought it and I also took it back in for another round.

I'll put the time into lessons, just need to know I'm not making it harder because of equipment. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

StmboatJhawk said:


> I've got about 5 days on my new 160 Proto Type 2 and I'm really struggling with catching edges and the noodle-like feel under my feet. I'm 6'2, 265 with a 24" stance width... and almost 40 so my peak athletic years are behind me. I'm a simple rider just enjoying cruising easy blues with my son who's just starting.
> 
> We have a great local shop that suggested this in addition to all of the reviews touting the board. I'm wondering if this board is just too performance oriented for my style.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the problem is bro. I'm the same weight as you and 5'11". I also have the 160 and I love it and I can fly on that thing. I'm certainly no superstar athlete, I've been snowboarding for 15-20 years but still have trouble on blacks. What is your skill level? Can you carve a blue? What was your old board? What are your stance angles? Do you ride switch? Is this your first twin? How old are your boots? Just some more info will help dial in the problem, this weird to me though.



deagol said:


> 265 pounds on a 160 ??
> 
> seems like you are too heavy for that length by a long shot (but not sure what the weight rating is?)


This is probably true in theory but I can ride the 160 fine and I'm 265 or 270lbs. I totally take the brakes off, not sure exactly how fast I'm going, need to get a GPS but it's gotta be 60-70 Km/h. I would have preferred a 162 but they don't make one and I didn't want to go wide. Although I wear size 11 boots so I would probably be ok on a 164W. Anyhow, I'm fine on the 160. I'd rather lose some weight than buy a fat guy board. Haha


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Your weight on a 160 mid flex crc is definitely responsible for the noodle feel between the feet, which makes unstable flat basing and hence your edge catches. I'll second the suggestions of detune contact points, ride on edge more, and get lessons. It's a very reactive board, you tell it to do something and it will. Problem is half the time you're probably not intending for it to do what it does. At your weight on that board subtle movements can make a big difference, lessons really will make the biggest difference.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Your weight on a 160 mid flex crc is definitely responsible for the noodle feel between the feet, which makes unstable flat basing and hence your edge catches. I'll second the suggestions of detune contact points, ride on edge more, and get lessons. It's a very reactive board, you tell it to do something and it will. Problem is half the time you're probably not intending for it to do what it does. At your weight on that board subtle movements can make a big difference, lessons really will make the biggest difference.


Weird, I'm the same weight and I find it super easy to ride. Maybe because I came from an old trad cam plank. :dunno:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah from what i take it, if you have any experience on camber, ripsaw is easy. 0 experience and it is a unforgiving ride. You can tell from just looking at it. Think how easy it is edge to edge. Then think how beginners transition their edges. I can see them catching edges.


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Not sure what the problem is bro. I'm the same weight as you and 5'11". I also have the 160 and I love it and I can fly on that thing. I'm certainly no superstar athlete, I've been snowboarding for 15-20 years but still have trouble on blacks.
> 
> This is probably true in theory but I can ride the 160 fine and I'm 265 or 270lbs. I totally take the brakes off, not sure exactly how fast I'm going, need to get a GPS but it's gotta be 60-70 Km/h.


This is getting to what I was talking about. I'm just cruising and riding with my 8 yr old son as he just started this year. I'm not riding [email protected] out and aggressive. So trying to know more if this isn't the board for my riding style and level. Sounds like this is still a great board for what I want to do. I have enough to overcome getting better, I don't need to make it any harder on myself. :facepalm1:


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

jae said:


> Yeah from what i take it, if you have any experience on camber, ripsaw is easy. 0 experience and it is a unforgiving ride. You can tell from just looking at it. Think how easy it is edge to edge. Then think how beginners transition their edges. I can see them catching edges.


I have no experience on camber. I've been out of the game for a while before this year. Technology has changed. I was on a Burton King and P1 bindings. So a complete opposite.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

the board is solid, I'd say stick with it and it'll make you a better rider for it. 

if you want a easier time or don't want to risk injury, try a rocker-flat-rocker, RCR or flat board. you're supposed to be having fun. snowboarding is fun. and get some impact gear.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I would stick with it as well. I can't even count how many times I should have fallen only to have the T2 pop back out when I want it and avoid a catch.


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

jae said:


> the board is solid, I'd say stick with it and it'll make you a better rider for it.
> 
> if you want a easier time or don't want to risk injury, try a rocker-flat-rocker, RCR or flat board. you're supposed to be having fun. snowboarding is fun. and get some impact gear.


 I'm going to demo the Jones Mountain Twin tonight with the cartel binding.

You make a good point about enjoying it and injury. I have a rod holding my fibula together, screws in the vertebrae and a scoped MCL. I keep picturing that rod popping out of my leg... And I'm due for some hardware in the upper body.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe take some lessons, learn how to ride edges and not flat base? This board as most NS boards are very forgiving imo, I find it almost impossible to catch an edge on them compared to a traditional camber board.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Get off that rocker board, and get on a camrock board if you want to learn easier while having fun. Camrock boards have more pop, are better for carving and shitty icey conditions, and catch free edges because of the rocker tip. The Never Summer profile has rocker in the middle and camber in the tips, which makes no fucking sense, since now you have a board with shit ass pop because of the rocker center,and catchy camber tips that will bite ya in the ass the minute you get lazy.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

16gkid said:


> Get off that rocker board, and get on a camrock board if you want to learn easier while having fun. Camrock boards have more pop, are better for carving and shitty icey conditions, and catch free edges because of the rocker tip. The Never Summer profile has rocker in the middle and camber in the tips, which makes no fucking sense, since now you have a board with shit ass pop because of the rocker center,and catchy camber tips that will bite ya in the ass the minute you get lazy.




While the pop definitely is lacking compared to other profiles; there's very little catch on this board. If anything I worry that it gets me to be more lazy because it has saved me so many times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

Maybe it's that most are enjoying the Board more than I am due to skill and technique, but a part of this is likely the low speed I have to maintain while riding with my son. He's not yet comfortable with a lot of speed and is enjoying more of the different terrain with banks, little jumps, etc. A lot of time I'm just in brake mode. I don't think I've been clear on the situation. We get on these flats with very little speed and that's when it usually catches. I've had some solo runs and I know what you mean about it's performance, it's definitely a great board, I just don't think it matches my situation. At least not without more skill of holding back all it wants to do. It's like constantly pulling back the reigns. I'll post my average speed after this weekend. That will probably make you groan.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*your point?*



16gkid said:


> Get off that rocker board, and get on a camrock board if you want to learn easier while having fun. Camrock boards have more pop, are better for carving and shitty icey conditions, and catch free edges because of the rocker tip. The Never Summer profile has rocker in the middle and camber in the tips, which makes no fucking sense, since now you have a board with shit ass pop because of the rocker center,and catchy camber tips that will bite ya in the ass the minute you get lazy.


the profile makes plenty of sense, you don't like it, fine.

i dont like camrock.

i like my contact points at the contact points, not on my toes.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Get off that rocker board, and get on a camrock board if you want to learn easier while having fun. Camrock boards have more pop, are better for carving and shitty icey conditions, and catch free edges because of the rocker tip. The Never Summer profile has rocker in the middle and camber in the tips, which makes no fucking sense, since now you have a board with shit ass pop because of the rocker center,and catchy camber tips that will bite ya in the ass the minute you get lazy.


This is a gross oversimplification and, at least partially, wrong (e.g. lots of RCR-type hybrids have plenty of pop). Also, some people might consider what you call catchy responsive. The board is supposed to catch there - that's how it turns!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

StmboatJhawk said:


> This is getting to what I was talking about. I'm just cruising and riding with my 8 yr old son as he just started this year. I'm not riding [email protected] out and aggressive. So trying to know more if this isn't the board for my riding style and level. Sounds like this is still a great board for what I want to do. I have enough to overcome getting better, I don't need to make it any harder on myself. :facepalm1:


Still not sure what the problem is. I have two boys 5 and 9 (we have tons in common haha) and my wife isn't very good either so i am often going very slow. I do alot of flat spins and switch practice and little jumps while riding with them just so I don't get bored. I want to start more butters but I'm not there yet. All of this I find very easy on this board, much easier than my old camber board.

This is the kind of basic stuff I work on while on slow greens with my wife and kids, I still need to get better at presses but it is coming:






You have a twin board so you might as well practice switch riding and cruising with the kids is the perfect time.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Kenai said:


> This is a gross oversimplification and, at least partially, wrong (e.g. lots of RCR-type hybrids have plenty of pop). Also, some people might consider what you call catchy responsive. The board is supposed to catch there - that's how it turns!


It's not just gross oversimplification, his characterization is simply idiotic and wrong to boot. The camber zones are not "in the tips"' they are under the inserts. CRCs are way more forgiving and less catchy than camrocks. Have enough decks of both profiles and been riding them for years, thank you very much.

More the point. Been demoe-ing both men and women Type2s over last 3 days. Had gone out and bought me a womens one in 148 to replace my old Infinity. 

Lively little thing. Which I'm riding right now in Breck and will take with me on Wednesday to WC. 

As to how it rides? It's a ripsaw. It's almost camber but not exactly. To whoever said it has no pop, sure it does. Not tons of it mind you but I've been popping 540 off little side hits all day easily. I've been on dead planks before and this ain't it. 

To whoever else said it's catchy - friend, you need lessons. Been trying to catch edge on putpose all day long on a barely dusted over steep crusty moguls (yeah, like true mogul runs) and no luck. The boards are no-catchy. It's pretty fast though.

In my (highly esteemed :wink opinion it's a great all-mounter. Just take it out to play. That's what I intend to do. All you need is a bit of skill and a pair of legs.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> It's not just gross oversimplification, his characterization is simply idiotic and wrong to boot.


Hehe. I was being nice!


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

Noreaster said:


> All you need is a bit of skill and a pair of legs.


Sh#t! Legs! I knew something was missing in all of this.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

16gkid said:


> Get off that rocker board, and get on a camrock board if you want to learn easier while having fun. Camrock boards have more pop, are better for carving and shitty icey conditions, and catch free edges because of the rocker tip. The Never Summer profile has rocker in the middle and camber in the tips, which makes no fucking sense, since now you have a board with shit ass pop because of the rocker center,and catchy camber tips that will bite ya in the ass the minute you get lazy.


Do the opposite of what this guy said. Just learn how to ride the damn thing. Its a really great board, and plenty of "pop" for someone who is just learning to ride. Unless you're competing in Xgames you will get enough pop out of every board out there.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

StmboatJhawk said:


> Sh#t! Legs! I knew something was missing in all of this.


Yeah, legs help with snowboarding. 

But what I meant was quads, really.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

StmboatJhawk said:


> I've got about 5 days on my new 160 Proto Type 2 and I'm really struggling with catching edges and the noodle-like feel under my feet. I'm 6'2, 265 with a 24" stance width... and almost 40 so my peak athletic years are behind me. I'm a simple rider just enjoying cruising easy blues with my son who's just starting.
> 
> We have a great local shop that suggested this in addition to all of the reviews touting the board. I'm wondering if this board is just too performance oriented for my style.
> 
> ...



What other boards have you ridden? Were you catching edges before?


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

It was a Burton King 167. I wasn't catching edges but it was like riding a surfboard. It came from back in the day when height generally determined size. It was good in powder.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

StmboatJhawk said:


> It was a Burton King 167. I wasn't catching edges but it was like riding a surfboard. It came from back in the day when height generally determined size. It was good in powder.


Well.....

1) Anything from Burton and with full camber will have more and better pop than a NS, and will feel less of a noodle. 

2) Full camber is in theory catchier than the CRC profile in NS boards. But once you get used to riding camber, it will not catch because it's more consistent on the contact points. On a CRC profile, your contacts come on/off the snow depending where your weight is..... if you were used to full camber, you have to get used to the CRC profile and keep in mind where your weight is.

Basically, you are used to the consistency and pop of camber. Add to that the different construction/laminates used by Burton vs NS and that's all you're experiencing.

You can:
a) get used to the NS.
b) sell it, and get another board.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

I used to ride alpine race boards with hard boots. This setup was catchy - super locked in but catchy. I moved on to traditional camber boards which were less catchy - but I still managed occasionally to crash so hard that it would hurt for days. 
And than I tried CRC. So super forgiving - I mean I can feel sometimes, when I'm lazy, not paying attention, that I am about to catch an edge but I still have time to react. And I never detune the edges - on the contrary, l like keeping them sharp.

Carving doesn't feel so locked in as with a camber board but CRC it is so forgiving and playful - almost the same effect as switching from hard to soft boots.

If you don't like the PT2 (I love mine) try another brand. My other CRC board is the Smokin Awesymmetrical which is even more forgiving than the PT2 (less pronounced camber section and softer overall).


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

jae said:


> a couple of tips:
> 
> detune the tip and tail.
> 
> ...


The type 2 Rides flat for me better than any board i've ever ridden. In comparison I have a 2017 Yes greats RCR (so pivoty and squirrely on flat ) And 2017 burton custom twin mostly camber. (this one is ok flat)

It feel like the straight sections in the sidecut that matches where the rocker is really keeps that T2 straight for me. 



16gkid said:


> Get off that rocker board, and get on a camrock board if you want to learn easier while having fun. Camrock boards have more pop, are better for carving and shitty icey conditions, and catch free edges because of the rocker tip. The Never Summer profile has rocker in the middle and camber in the tips, which makes no fucking sense, since now you have a board with shit ass pop because of the rocker center,and catchy camber tips that will bite ya in the ass the minute you get lazy.


Ive been back and forth between RCR and CRC so many times i can't remember. RCR feels like you're riding a tiny board when flat. Now that i'm a better rider, i think i need my contact points further out. So traditional camber or CRC for me.


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

ek9max said:


> The type 2 Rides flat for me better than any board i've ever ridden. In comparison I have a 2017 Yes greats RCR (so pivoty and squirrely on flat ) And 2017 burton custom twin mostly camber. (this one is ok flat)
> 
> It feel like the straight sections in the sidecut that matches where the rocker is really keeps that T2 straight for me.
> 
> ...


So I spent time on the Burton Clash... Ha, I have a renewed appreciation for the Proto... I know I need to get better through instruction and lessons but it helps the mental game to know the grass isn't necessarily greener on the other side.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

StmboatJhawk said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > The type 2 Rides flat for me better than any board i've ever ridden. In comparison I have a 2017 Yes greats RCR (so pivoty and squirrely on flat ) And 2017 burton custom twin mostly camber. (this one is ok flat)
> ...


I think the clash is a flat camber board. Not RCR. Although these days I find RCR rides like flat anyways.


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

ek9max said:


> I think the clash is a flat camber board. Not RCR. Although these days I find RCR rides like flat anyways.


Yep! Thanks for correcting that.


----------



## powdo (Feb 6, 2017)

F1EA said:


> if you were used to full camber, you have to get used to the CRC profile and keep in mind where your weight is.


Wish I'd seen this earlier. I'm finding I cannot carve groomers for @#$% on my new Never Summer 25 after railing turns on a full camber for over a decade. Definitely gonna take some getting used to.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

StmboatJhawk said:


> I'm going to demo the Jones Mountain Twin tonight with the cartel binding.
> 
> You make a good point about enjoying it and injury. I have a rod holding my fibula together, screws in the vertebrae and a scoped MCL. I keep picturing that rod popping out of my leg... And I'm due for some hardware in the upper body.


How did you go on the mountain twin? I'm quite interested in getting it as my next board


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

We didn't go out so I haven't tried it yet...


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

StmboatJhawk said:


> So I spent time on the Burton Clash... Ha, I have a renewed appreciation for the Proto... I know I need to get better through instruction and lessons but it helps the mental game to know the grass isn't necessarily greener on the other side.


What was it you didn't like? I'm on a CRC and wondering what the transition to RCR would be like..


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, the clash is a rocker flat rocker. Also the clash is a "beginner" designed board but some like it beyond. I'm not a highly skilled rider and don't use the technical terms to define all of the ride characteristics so I can only say it was boring. So the Proto 2 handles like a high-end sports car and this was a Toyota Corolla. But a better driver could probably do more with it. 

That said, who wants to buy a discounted Burton Clash 160?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

powdo said:


> Wish I'd seen this earlier. I'm finding I cannot carve groomers for @#$% on my new Never Summer 25 after railing turns on a full camber for over a decade. Definitely gonna take some getting used to.


Yeah, definitely it will take time getting used to it.
Mostly on groomers, but also on powder.

CRC FEELS floaty, but does not necessarily float more or better than rocker-flat or early rise camber. Because on a CRC you have to de-weight the front contact the keep that front camber from catching in pow. 

I think people can get used to anything and everything. But at some point some people (including me) just give up and go with a profile that you feel comfortable on right away. I tried a few different things, stances, etc on a CRC and just couldnt get around it. The edge feels long though, and turn initiation is very easy... so that's nice.

If you already have the board, you can just get used to it gradually, but ride your main board on days when you want consistency.... or just get rid of it (I would say anything NS will be easy to sell in this forum) and get something closer to what you're used to.

Life's too short and snow melts to fast to waste time "getting used" to something


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

The NS25 can definitely rail carves, so its not the board. The key with CRC is to state centered over the rocker section. Use knee flexion to drive the contact points down too.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> The NS25 can definitely rail carves, so its not the board. The key with CRC is to state centered over the rocker section. Use knee flexion to drive the contact points down too.


Exactly. You can and do get used to anything.

The question is..... do you care or want to spend the time? For me... no.
I ride what I like.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Exactly. You can and do get used to anything.
> 
> The question is..... do you care or want to spend the time? For me... no.
> I ride what I like.


I rode camber for over 10 years, switched to CRC the second year it came out, and mostly still ride CRC, with a mix of flat and a few RCR over the years. I guess I don't really find I need to spend more than a couple runs to jump inbetween them. Length, sidecut radius, setback, and stiffness make more of a difference than camber profile IME.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> I rode camber for over 10 years, switched to CRC the second year it came out, and mostly still ride CRC, with a mix of flat and a few RCR over the years. I guess I don't really find I need to spend more than a couple runs to jump inbetween them. Length, sidecut radius, setback, and stiffness make more of a difference than camber profile IME.


Exactly. You've been riding crc since the second yr it came out and now you only need a couple of runs to jump inbetween them. Some people haven't ridden crc since time X, and may not want to spend the yrs, nor a couple of runs getting used to anything.

I'm not really sure what makes the difference really.... maybe a little bit of everything? maybe under certain conditions? maybe for a specific riding style? 

Would be nice to find out. Or I could also not care, and ride what I like


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Exactly. You've been riding crc since the second yr it came out and now you only need a couple of runs to jump inbetween them. Some people haven't ridden crc since time X, and may not want to spend the yrs, nor a couple of runs getting used to anything.
> 
> I'm not really sure what makes the difference really.... maybe a little bit of everything? maybe under certain conditions? maybe for a specific riding style?
> 
> Would be nice to find out. Or I could also not care, and ride what I like


when i switched i was still able to carve within the first day, not telling anyone to pick one particular style, but I just don't think not changing what you are used to is a good reason not to ride a certain type of board, it certainly doesn't take years to change. They definitely ride differently, people should just give em all a chance!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> when i switched i was still able to carve within the first day, not telling anyone to pick one particular style, but I just don't think not changing what you are used to is a good reason not to ride a certain type of board, it certainly doesn't take years to change. They definitely ride differently, people should just give em all a chance!


Yup I agree. It's actually cool to try a bunch of different shapes, profiles, etc. But some people just don't have the time or inclination to do so.

I did use to care a bit more about trying different stuff... now I care a hell of a lot less and am just hoping I can get to the pow in time.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

yes its the boards' fault and you were wrong to buy it.
as a penance you must sell it to me for a very small price.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I could rail carve on both my boards CRC and RCR, although i started with a CRC first then bought a RCR. I had to adjust a little bit on my Rossi one on a couple of runs then it was good to go. The Swift and Insta/gator was really fun to carve though:smile:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RickB said:


> yes its the boards' fault and you were wrong to buy it.
> as a penance you must sell it to me for a very small price.


Lots of boards being sold at good prices from people who did not like em for tons of reasons. Happens all the time.

I've bought a few boards.... and sold a few boards based on the same. Everybody wins no?


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

RickB said:


> yes its the boards' fault and you were wrong to buy it.
> as a penance you must sell it to me for a very small price.


Definitely the board's fault.....


----------



## powdo (Feb 6, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yup I agree. It's actually cool to try a bunch of different shapes, profiles, etc. But some people just don't have the time or inclination to do so.
> I did use to care a bit more about trying different stuff... now I care a hell of a lot less and am just hoping I can get to the pow in time.


The original thought was that a CRC board would be more maneuverable in the trees. Unless that's totally off base, I think it's probably worth the time to figure out how to carve on it -- some days I'm gonna be stuck on groomers. :smile:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

powdo said:


> The original thought was that a CRC board would be more maneuverable in the trees. Unless that's totally off base, I think it's probably worth the time to figure out how to carve on it -- some days I'm gonna be stuck on groomers. :smile:


Well... i think it's been said above.... all boards can do anything just fine. Or can't I read sarcasm?  

It all depends whether YOU are willing to or want to put up the time to get used to it or learn or whatever.

I say keep whichever board you have already bought. Ride it a few times. If you don't like it. Sell it. Simple.


----------



## powdo (Feb 6, 2017)

No, not sarcasm. Acceptance of options, perhaps. I'll see how it goes. It will either be acceptable or it won't. [emoji41] Thanks for the thoughts everyone, and sorry for the hijack, OP!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StmboatJhawk (Jan 6, 2017)

powdo said:


> No, not sarcasm. Acceptance of options, perhaps. I'll see how it goes. It will either be acceptable or it won't. [emoji41] Thanks for the thoughts everyone, and sorry for the hijack, OP!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You're from the Front Range, it's all good! ccasion14:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

powdo said:


> No, not sarcasm. Acceptance of options, perhaps. I'll see how it goes. It will either be acceptable or it won't. [emoji41] Thanks for the thoughts everyone, and sorry for the hijack, OP!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Haha no I didn't mean sarcasm from you. 
I meant from some of the fellas up there.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

All this talk of profiles got me thinking... I remember asking about the differences and people telling me CRC (I was eyeing NS boards) would feel "squirrely". Then I got to demo boards (LBS and demo days at Baker are the weekend of the year for me now!). Tried some Jones RCR, tried GNU, Lib, and they felt... not that different from my rocker-flat-rocker beginner board, to be honest. Hmm. Then I demoed the NS Raven (CRC). That board ROCKS. So stable, so easy to turn, and so... light (?!). Not "squirrely" for me, not in the least! It's saved me a few times when I get tired and start to catch the back edge (eugh!). Needless to say, I bought that board.

So, it's CRC all the way for me (preference), and I just pulled the trigger on a camber board because I wanted one (but post-demos again, so I am pretty sure that I will like it). Am I intermediate yet? :grin:

OP, low speeds, as in VERY low speeds will always give you some amount of trouble. I've learned to manage it by staying on edge, no matter what board I'm on. I'd say either take lessons yourself, or get the kiddo some lessons so he starts riding faster > . Or both.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Varza said:


> All this talk of profiles got me thinking... I remember asking about the differences and people telling me CRC (I was eyeing NS boards) would feel "squirrely". Then I got to demo boards (LBS and demo days at Baker are the weekend of the year for me now!). Tried some Jones RCR, tried GNU, Lib, and they felt... not that different from my rocker-flat-rocker beginner board, to be honest. Hmm. Then I demoed the NS Raven (CRC). That board ROCKS. So stable, so easy to turn, and so... light (?!). Not "squirrely" for me, not in the least! It's saved me a few times when I get tired and start to catch the back edge (eugh!). Needless to say, I bought that board.
> 
> So, it's CRC all the way for me (preference), and I just pulled the trigger on a camber board because I wanted one (but post-demos again, so I am pretty sure that I will like it). Am I intermediate yet? :grin:
> 
> OP, low speeds, as in VERY low speeds will always give you some amount of trouble. I've learned to manage it by staying on edge, no matter what board I'm on. I'd say either take lessons yourself, or get the kiddo some lessons so he starts riding faster > . Or both.


i never find CRC squirrely, but I don't flatbase regardless of profile.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, definitely it will take time getting used to it.
> Mostly on groomers, but also on powder.
> 
> CRC FEELS floaty, but does not necessarily float more or better than rocker-flat or early rise camber. Because on a CRC you have to de-weight the front contact the keep that front camber from catching in pow.
> ...


I dallied with CRC a couple of seasons back...NS SL and original Proto...aside from the overly damp and planky NS feel (takes cover...:wink I just couldn't get into it. Maybe I didn't spend enough time with it but off the bat it was nowhere near as enjoyable to ride compared to my Yes Greats at that time. I guess I don't really "get" CRC to begin with...sure rocker in the middle makes turn initiation easier but if I want rocker I'm gonna ride rocker...not to be a fan boy but Arbor's system rocker with griptech pisses all over any CRC profile I've tried (lib Trice too...)...superior edge hold plus super easy and mellow if you want it that way or charge on the fkr too. CRC just seems like a sub-optimal mish mash of bends to me. From my experience RCR is the superior hybrid tech.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, definitely it will take time getting used to it.
> ...


I actually just traded my 2017 yes greats for a Proto type two. I have had both boards before. 

I don't k is what it is. But the 17 yes greats felt super squirrelly/unstable. Also very pivoty on hard flats. 

The never summer Proto type two rides flat better than any board I've ever owned. (About 30 boards in all sorts of shapes and camber )


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Well... i think it's been said above.... all boards can do anything just fine. Or can't I read sarcasm?
> 
> It all depends whether YOU are willing to or want to put up the time to get used to it or learn or whatever.
> 
> I say keep whichever board you have already bought. Ride it a few times. If you don't like it. Sell it. Simple.


You've met me and know my weird obsession for buying way too many boards. Out to the 30 boards that I've purchased in the last 4 years..... The never summer proto type 2 is the only board that i have needed ZERO time getting used to it. 

That is my experience anyways.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> You've met me and know my weird obsession for buying way too many boards. Out to the 30 boards that I've purchased in the last 4 years..... The never summer proto type 2 is the only board that i have needed ZERO time getting used to it.
> 
> That is my experience anyways.


hehehe yeah, why do you buy so many boards?? 

Anyways... Some people struggle to get used to say a camber board, vs other struggle to get used to a rocker board. No way or reason to explain it except.... ride what you like?

Also, you had a 154 Greats. That thing was tiny.

My wife went from a rocker board to a full camber board and was immediately blown away by how awesome full camber was. Not even 2 mins to get used to it... she liked it right away. She rides rocker in powder though. But not everyone rides full camber.

Personally, I doubt I'll ever buy a board with CRC. In my opinion... it is the worst profile. 

Not only that but even NS is virtually replacing their normal CRC to the one with less rocker on basically all their boards. I'd be surprised if in 2 yrs they have any original CRC boards left. Same with Lib Tech..... it's mostly either the C2 extended camber thing or C3. 

But seriously... I dont care. People should just ride what they like. There's plenty to choose from.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > You've met me and know my weird obsession for buying way too many boards. Out to the 30 boards that I've purchased in the last 4 years..... The never summer proto type 2 is the only board that i have needed ZERO time getting used to it.
> ...


The proto type twos I've had were both 154cm also


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

F1EA said:


> But seriously... I dont care. People should just ride what they like. There's plenty to choose from.


Exactly. I think this whole debate boils down to personal preferences. And that's no use arguing about.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> The proto type twos I've had were both 154cm also


Longer edge.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > The proto type twos I've had were both 154cm also
> ...


Both 154cm Proto type 2 and 154cm yes greats have 119cm effective edge. But the Proto definetly feels bigger


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

What's your height/weight? I have a 154 Proto HD and thinking of going to the '57 TT next season. I'm 5'10" and 170 no gear.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

ek9max said:


> You've met me and know my weird obsession for buying way too many boards. Out to the 30 boards that I've purchased in the last 4 years..... The never summer proto type 2 is the only board that i have needed ZERO time getting used to it.
> 
> That is my experience anyways.


So is this like the hot new board everyone wants? Seems like guys are finding it tough to locate one. I got lucky and bought one back November cuz the local shop guy recommended it. I checked reviews after I bought it (genius I know), I figured I could return it if I didn't like the reviews, but everyone loved it. BTW I love it too, so fun to ride.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

MJP said:


> What's your height/weight? I have a 154 Proto HD and thinking of going to the '57 TT next season. I'm 5'10" and 170 no gear.


I'm 165lbs and think about going 157 too.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Both 154cm Proto type 2 and 154cm yes greats have 119cm effective edge. But the Proto definetly feels bigger


Ohhh it's one of those other measurements that's longer. Running length? something like that.

But yeah CRC will feel longer than RCR because of the raised tips.

Again, ride what you like.

I've tried that profile and it's shit. So I havent even bothered to try a Type 2


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > Both 154cm Proto type 2 and 154cm yes greats have 119cm effective edge. But the Proto definetly feels bigger
> ...


Try it again man! I was a die hard RCR guy but thought I'd try it out because of all of the hype on here. Couldn't be happier that I did. And years before when the ripsaw came out I wasn't crazy about it either. It was just ok.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Anything over 40 mph on my 154 Proto HD gets sketch with my height/weight. Also, going through chunder and chopped out powder, it just folds. Definitely going 157 TT next year and then getting a Swift 157 strictly for powder days.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Just picked up a 157 for $420


----------

